# Carseat expiry dates! PLEASE READ!!!



## KayBea

something you really need to think about when buying second hand carseats girls (and guys).
it really isnt worth it just to save a few ££'s!!


https://baby.about.com/od/healthandsafety/f/car_seat_expiration.htm


----------



## Emmy1987

I cringe when I see a 15 year old car seat for sale for £2 in a car boot sale for this very reason..........

Also the quality of the plastic and other materials used in the car seats diminish over time, no matter how well they are stored :flower:


----------



## tu123

Good point. Never thought about it before.


----------



## RachA

I would never buy a really old one for my own car as we obviously use it a lot - i would hesitate over spending £100+ on a seat for my in-laws car etc as it would only be used once in a blue moon. 

I didn't realise that the shelf life was only 6 years on them - that means that if you have 2 children with a biggish age gap then you'd have to buy a new seat for the second child when they might only have a few months left in it.


----------



## mumandco

Wow never heard of this before thanks for posting,having an argument with my oh about it now lol going to email maxi cosi as that the infant carrier we have and to get solid proof an evidence to show my oh


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Thanks for posting this. My maxi cosi infant carrier should be fine as we bought it just before Arthur was born but I'll double check (it's at my mums). Would it be the same for the isofix base do you think? I was hoping to get one more use out of that because it was expensive but if not hey ho, if we have to change it we do :shrug:


----------



## hb1

so what about the 123 seats that are meant to last till they are 12?


----------



## mumandco

I'm looking forward to changing ours for our next baby,we were going to use the cabriofix but seeing as we bought that 4years ago It will more than likely be expires by the time we need it so maxi cosi pebble it is. Still going to be emailing maxi cosi though,when Ivan work out what to say.


----------



## mumandco

Does anyone know anymore on this?? I emailed maxi cosi and they confirmed that the cabriofix carseat expires in 5 years. 

Was looking through the Brita first class plus manual (zacks current carseat) to see if I could find anything on the expiry date but found nothing.


----------



## KayBea

the expiry date should be found near the manufatured date.. if there is no expiry then general rule is 5 years. but you can ring the manufacturer to ask...

but dont forget its not 5yrs from the day you bought it.. its 5 yrs from manufacture date. so it could have been sat on the shelf for a year before youve bought it. xx


----------



## mumandco

Why isn't this known by most people?? I would never had known this of you hadnt posted (thanks) maxi cosi gave us a number to phone if we wanted some extra info about it so oh is phoning next week. If any one has any questions il ask him to ask them x


----------



## mumandco

Also they say it expires because of the plastic,being exposed to sun,cold etc. if its in a box on a shop store room then it's not really being exposed to much is it?

I'm just trying to get all my facts together and trying to get my head around it,


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks for this...going to get new ones after reading this. My maxi is fine but we were given a toddler one for Ruby from my cousin and thought it was fine but now Im not x


----------



## JASMAK

Car seat expiration dates are a big thing in Canada, as well, they just changed to 2012 standards, so, in Canada, it is illegal to give or sell a carseat that does not have the 2012 standard. Also, since we are talking about car seats....some of the pics I have seen on BnB with the seat belts...they are too loose! You should only JUST fit two fingers underneath, at least here in Canada...no coats or thick clothing.


----------



## flower01

wow, never heard of this, thank you
xx


----------



## KayBea

JASMAK said:


> Car seat expiration dates are a big thing in Canada, as well, they just changed to 2012 standards, so, in Canada, it is illegal to give or sell a carseat that does not have the 2012 standard. Also, since we are talking about car seats....some of the pics I have seen on BnB with the seat belts...they are too loose! You should only JUST fit two fingers underneath, at least here in Canada...no coats or thick clothing.

i hate seeing kids with thick coats on under car seats :(


----------



## charlotteb24

So all of these manufacturers who sell birth - 14 years car seats could be taken to court then for mis selling things as it clearly states on my Britax car seat that it will last my child through all 4 stages that he will need it for as it grows with the child.

I may have to make some phone calls as that is really bad if they expire after 5 years of being made!


----------



## KayBea

charlotteb24 said:


> So all of these manufacturers who sell birth - 14 years car seats could be taken to court then for mis selling things as it clearly states on my Britax car seat that it will last my child through all 4 stages that he will need it for as it grows with the child.
> 
> I may have to make some phone calls as that is really bad if they expire after 5 years of being made!

i would ring the manufacturer (sp?) hun. xxx


----------



## muddles

Thanks for this. 



KayBea said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> Car seat expiration dates are a big thing in Canada, as well, they just changed to 2012 standards, so, in Canada, it is illegal to give or sell a carseat that does not have the 2012 standard. Also, since we are talking about car seats....some of the pics I have seen on BnB with the seat belts...they are too loose! You should only JUST fit two fingers underneath, at least here in Canada...no coats or thick clothing.
> 
> i hate seeing kids with thick coats on under car seats :(Click to expand...

Me too! Surely it's not that hard to just put a blanket over the top once they are safely strapped in if it's cold or you can get thos blankets with holes for the straps to go through. I'd much rather my son was strapped in securely and was a bit cold than the other way round!


----------



## Mummy2B21

I would never buy a second hand carseat. Who knows whats really happened to it, if its been in a accident ect.. Wouldnt risk it.


----------



## sweetlullaby

I didn't know this either. I will have to email cossatto just bought a new carseat that was stage 1,2,3 as LO wouldn't get the use out of stage one really buying a new one at 2.5 years I don't mind if I have to replace it in 6 years time but if it's 5 years I would have just bought a stage 1 instead of a 123 one as I wouldn't get the use out of it :wacko: carseat was only manufactured march 2012 but still stupid selling stage 123 9months-12 years but it should be 9months-5 or 6 :wacko: thanks for posting hun!


----------



## mumandco

If anyone contacts any manufacturers about their carseas and expiry dates can you update us on this thread please? Like I said my oh is phoning maxi cosi next week so I will defo update on how the phone call goes


----------



## sweetlullaby

I have emailed cosatto for further information and to find out when my car seat will expire as website I bought it from says it was last my gild many years and is suitable from 9months all the way to 11 years and adapts to my growing child which really gives the impression it will last that whole length of time :wacko:


----------



## oct-bump

KayBea said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> Car seat expiration dates are a big thing in Canada, as well, they just changed to 2012 standards, so, in Canada, it is illegal to give or sell a carseat that does not have the 2012 standard. Also, since we are talking about car seats....some of the pics I have seen on BnB with the seat belts...they are too loose! You should only JUST fit two fingers underneath, at least here in Canada...no coats or thick clothing.
> 
> i hate seeing kids with thick coats on under car seats :(Click to expand...

Why is this a problem? Just wondering. I never thought of it being a problem.


----------



## KayBea

oct-bump said:


> KayBea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> Car seat expiration dates are a big thing in Canada, as well, they just changed to 2012 standards, so, in Canada, it is illegal to give or sell a carseat that does not have the 2012 standard. Also, since we are talking about car seats....some of the pics I have seen on BnB with the seat belts...they are too loose! You should only JUST fit two fingers underneath, at least here in Canada...no coats or thick clothing.
> 
> i hate seeing kids with thick coats on under car seats :(Click to expand...
> 
> Why is this a problem? Just wondering. I never thought of it being a problem.Click to expand...

having a thick coat on stops the straps going tight enough to stop injury in a crash... the material of the coat compresses meaning the child can travel an extra inch or more (depending on coat thickness) before hitting the straps.
theres a few videos on youtube of test crashes & on one the child comes out the seat & even though he was in the back seat he still managed to end up in the foot well of the front passenger, because of the thickness of the coat stopping the straps tightening. xx
i will try & find a few links. x


----------



## KayBea

the following video explains how to ensure the coat your LO wears is safe in winter...
this IS NOT a crash test video.

xx


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...4ImyCg&usg=AFQjCNE98GeO4Ynb8zZ2m2WP3HGZ1SEvXQ


----------



## Lauren25

Wow I never knew this, Im very interested in knowing how the ones that are meant to last til 12 years works!


----------



## sweetlullaby

I've had an email back from cosatto They've said they are not aware of any expiry dates on carseats the ony thing they know is If the seat has been in an accident we advise replacing it. All their car seats meet current safety standards and there shouldn't be an issue. If the plastic was kept in storage in extreme tenperatures it could become brittle over time the same as any Other plastic would. :wacko: it didn't really tell me much :wacko:


----------



## mumandco

Wow well that was helpful of cossato,I think I'm going to email britax now as I have one of their carseats too. Thanks for updating.

In the uk at least I don't think the carseat is going to be exposed to extreme temperature


----------



## sweetlullaby

Mine the cosatto zoomi 1,2,3 car seat but yeah very helpful :wacko:


----------



## KayBea

mumandco said:


> Wow well that was helpful of cossato,I think I'm going to email britax now as I have one of their carseats too. Thanks for updating.
> 
> In the uk at least I don't think the carseat is going to be exposed to extreme temperature

only thing with the extreme temps is how hot a car gets? especially in the weather we had over the last week & then how cold in the winter etc?

i emailed britax Thursday but no reply yet. xx


----------



## mumandco

KayBea said:


> mumandco said:
> 
> 
> Wow well that was helpful of cossato,I think I'm going to email britax now as I have one of their carseats too. Thanks for updating.
> 
> In the uk at least I don't think the carseat is going to be exposed to extreme temperature
> 
> only thing with the extreme temps is how hot a car gets? especially in the weather we had over the last week & then how cold in the winter etc?
> 
> i emailed britax Thursday but no reply yet. xxClick to expand...

Ah yes good point,didnt think about his hot and cold a car can get. Wonder what they would consider extreme though??

Ah that's rubbish about britax not gettin back to you yet


----------



## JASMAK

FUnny how those SAME car seat companies, here, have expiration dates of 6 years.

https://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/roadsafety/safedrivers-childsafety-notices-2007c10-menu-355.htm


----------

